# Procrastination at its finest(pics!)



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

So I recently acquired a new member to my household. 
Meet Twix:
















She's a little 7 month old kitten that was at my school. We have animals that we are assigned to socialize and play with on a weekly basis, and she just happened to be my group animal. I just completely fell in love with her and of course, I just HAD to take her home.... Cause... well... um... the people on fb told me to!!!! Right Kelsey?!?!?! Right????? :?

Plus, the shelter she's from is also overcrowded with cats right now, and I just couldn't bear letting her go back there, cause she really is the sweetest thing. But boy has she come out of her shell since coming home. She's learned how to properly jump and walk ledges(something she could never do at school). She would fall off the ledges we have in the socialization room on a regular basis. I think since she'd been in a small cage for so long, a lot of her muscle memory just wasn't there to allow her to jump and balance properly. But that has long since changed. She went from making flying leaps into the side of my bed, to actually making it up high tables! I'm so proud of her.

And what does Tia have to say about this? Well...









Haha, they are getting much better now. There's less hissing involved, especially since Twix is so pushy. Even with Tia hissing and growling, the silly kitten would still run at her full tilt and try to pounce and play with her. XD I think Tia just slowly giving up lol.

Anyways, it's exam week...6 exams D: 2 on monday, 2 wednesday, 2 friday... So I am really procrastinating. Thank you for listening to my procrastination.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Bahahaha! :lol: :lol: YES, the people on Facebook are always the best ones to listen too! :twisted: Also, I'm so with you on the procrastination...I have a 6-page paper I need to be working on. :? So of course...I come to HHC!  :lol: Anyway, I loooove the pictures of her, she's just so adorable! <3 And poor Tia...glad she's at least starting to give in. XD


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Ya... Considering "yes" won with an astounding number of votes, including from my own mother, I couldn't say no and let her go back to the animal shelter 

I should've taken videos of them when I first introduced them lol it was hilarious! Tia was hissing and growling, then turns towards the door. Twix pounces her and whacks Tia across her bum!!! It was quite funny :lol: Tia was NOT happy. 

I feel like I'm lurking here and lurking on fb... constantly...But I see you are too, and so is just about the rest of my classmates, so all is well. 
Getting sooo tired of looking at blood and urine X.x


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Those eyes are hypnotic!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Awwwww!!! What a cutie!

Twix reminds me a lot of my boy, LeRoux. Just hyper, happy, and rambunctious... Doesn't take a "hint" too well lol. My cat reacted similarly to LeRoux invading "his" space, but they're like brothers now! Within 2 hours of LeRoux constantly following Cha Cha around, begging for attention, my cat finally warmed up and they spent the entire night running around playing tag :lol:

She is sooo cute <3 I have a soft spot for black cats since there were so many at the shelter I used to work at, and Cha Cha (my first cat) is an all black boy <3


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I always find it so stupid that in many pet animals, people like "black". Even in the hedgehog world 
But then we get this superstition around black cats and people claiming they're not "fancy" enough :/
Even my sister grabbed a black kitty off the streets(literally lol) and kept him. And so far, most of the black cats that have come through our school have been adopted. Just goes to show how awesome their personalities are to stand out that much.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Immortalia said:


> I always find it so stupid that in many pet animals, people like "black". Even in the hedgehog world
> But then we get this superstition around black cats and people claiming they're not "fancy" enough :/
> Even my sister grabbed a black kitty off the streets(literally lol) and kept him. And so far, most of the black cats that have come through our school have been adopted. Just goes to show how awesome their personalities are to stand out that much.


I'm very surprised, because black cats/dogs really have a lot of stigma against them. The least adopted out cats at our shelter were the black ones/black and white ones. They do really have wonderful personalities though. I find black cats are the smartest  Cha Cha picks up tricks and seems to understand people much faster/easier than our orange cat, LeRoux, who is just... completely clueless all the time but adorable :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Great name and beautiful eyes!!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks tie-dye!

And Shae, there are still many MANY black cats at the shelter. And it's the same here, the fancy colours get adopted first. What I meant to say is that at school we've been able to get to know them more and the black ones have awesome personalities. So these are the lucky few. We've socialised them, so they're all friendlier. But put back into a shelter environment, they'd be the last to get homes. Which is so sad. 

Mines been really smart and quick to catch onto things. She's just too rambunctious to stop and take a hint lol But I'm sure she'll mature out of it eventually. The two girls have yet to figure out how to approach each other without initiating playtime lol.


----------

